# vbac in houston?



## cval24 (Jun 25, 2014)

I am currently pregnant with my second child after 5 years. My first child was an emergency csection.this time around I didn't know i had options. I started seeing dr jackson in kingwood and she introduced me to vbac and also cleared me to do so. I moved and swithed back to the obgyn who delivered my son. As soon as she saw me she said we would be planning another csection and blah blah. I told her I had already planned to try vbac and her response to that was she didnt like it and if I wanted it she had to do it at east reginal which is close to her office because they didn't require her to be with me while in labor. I asked her why I couldnt have my baby in st joseph because I knew they take care of me better there and she said because they required her to be with me the entire time im in labor and she would be losing time and money from being at the clinic. I don't know what to do but I want to continue with trying vbac. Do I have options?


----------



## naeem (Oct 21, 2014)

I am currently pregnant with my second child after 5 years. My first child was an emergency csection.this time around I didn't know i had options. I started seeing dr jackson in kingwood and she introduced me to vbac and also cleared me to do so.


----------

